# Dead dot archery laser



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking at these deals and wanted to know if anyone had any experience with them. Trying to improve accuracy at night. It takes me forever to get the peep dialed in and on target even witht he bow light. Seeing if its worth a try for $79.. sight is www.deaddotarchery.com

thanks fellas


----------

